# Silver from fixer



## nh6886 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just wanted to share a picture of some of the silver I've recovered using Juan Manuel Arcos Franks recovery method.
The bars are 1ozt the full moon look alike is 4.75ozt.

All the best,
John


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice work.
I enjoy seeing what others are able to do when they use the knowledge they learn here and apply it to the real world we live in.


----------



## butcher (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice job on the silver recovery, the photo looks great.

I have always enjoyed reading Juan Manuel Arcos Franks posts.


----------



## joem (Sep 9, 2013)

really nice
Here is some of my silver from fix, threw it on ebay with some lower end melted silver for a quick sell, It came from a fix silver recovery machine


----------



## nh6886 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Guys,

Its been very rewarding experience...pun intended. The real reward is the results I have been able to work up to.

Joe, 
is that electrolic silver off a drum? if so did you process the brittle silver to remove the sulfide? 
I would be interested in your method if you care to share it. I use the KNO3 method that Manuel was kind enough to share, that I mentioned above but I am starting that step with Ag2S mud.

All the best,
John


----------



## joem (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes electrlytic recovery unit, It comes out almost pure. It comes from litho fix and it's not sulfur based.
Just straight melt on a piece of wood.
But I don't do litho recovery anymore, so I sold the unit to a member here.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Sep 14, 2013)

nh6886: 

B R A V O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am very proud of you.

Let us drink a big bottle of whisky.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## nh6886 (Sep 16, 2013)

Manuel,

Thank you for saying so, but this is your method I just follow your instructions from the PDF you posted on this process.

As far as the toast, when you get tired of warm weather and sunshine let me know I'll grab a bottle of Marker's Mark and pick you up in Seattle :lol: 

All the Best my friend,

John


----------



## Buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

When following Manuels procedure using 5% Sulphuric to bring the PH level to five and using Zinc to precipitate the Silver, what kind of solution do we have left after filtering?

I am wondering about the best way to dispose of the barren solution.

Buzz


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi nh6886 and Mamuel,

Congraturations nh6886. Plz may I get that Manuel's process PDF.

Kind regards.
Esau


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 10, 2013)

LOL!!!!!!!...all Manuel´s processes (PDF or Word) are available in this woderful Forum,just use the search box.

Have a nice day.

Manuel


----------



## nh6886 (Oct 10, 2013)

Esau,

If you can't find the link I will give it to you but in the search for this method I found hours of invaluable reading and spent days following threads related to my end goal.The dialog in the threads between the experts here are like being a fly on the wall at a level of instruction I could never justify paying for as an armature refiner. I think the reward of the search maybe why Manuel doesn't just paste you a link, just my guess I'm glad I had to look I did half a dozen experiments along the way trying different methods until I found the right one for me. I hope you enjoy this as much as I do. The silver will be there when you are ready just waiting to shine again!

Buzz,

That's a good question but that is not the method I use so hopefully someone who does will point you in the right direction. I know that Manuel has linked a couple of photographic waste booklets that may have your answer in them. Or check the section on dealing with waste. I know here I can dispose of waste up to 15 gallons a month as a small generator at the county hazardous waste site. There are some restrictions that I have to abide by to be eligible but the info was easy to reference on the county website. 
One of the the things I use in my favor is that most of our waste is water when generated. It doesn't have to be when I dispose of it.

All the Best,
John


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanx guys,
I get the point behind, I will keep searching,
Brgs,
Esau.


----------

